# US Returns 4,000 Archaeological Relics to Mexico



## longknife

by Associated Press @ US Returns 4,000 Archaeological Relics to Mexico | TIME.com

(EL PASO, Texas)  More than 4,000 archaeological artifacts looted from Mexico and seized in the U.S. have been returned to Mexican authorities in what experts say is one of the largest such repatriations between the countries. 

The items returned Thursday mostly date from before European explorers landed in North America and include items from hunter-gatherers in pre-Columbian northern Mexico, such as stones used to grind corn, statues, figurines and copper hatchets, said Pedro Sanchez, president of the National Archaeological Council of Mexico.

Read more: US Returns 4,000 Archaeological Relics to Mexico | TIME.com


----------



## Big Black Dog

What the US  should return to Mexico is 4,000 illegal Mexican aliens.


----------



## sealadaigh

Big Black Dog said:


> What the US  should return to Mexico is 4,000 illegal Mexican aliens.




what the U.S. should do is crack down on employers who try to lowball labour by hiring undocumented workers and legalise all those workers already here.

remember Agriprocessors?


----------



## Big Black Dog

reabhloideach said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the US  should return to Mexico is 4,000 illegal Mexican aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the U.S. should do is crack down on employers who try to lowball labour by hiring undocumented workers and legalise all those workers already here.
> 
> remember Agriprocessors?
Click to expand...


If the government would get off their asses and run the illegal aliens out of the country, there would be none to hire.


----------



## Mr. H.

Makes me wonder how many tens of thousands of Mexican artifacts are still out there, scattered across the globe. 

I'd like to see the Winston Churchill bust returned to the U.S.


----------



## sealadaigh

Big Black Dog said:


> What the US  should return to Mexico is 4,000 illegal Mexican aliens.




what the US should do, and what we should do, is support and enact laws so that farm workers are paid a fair living wage and put americans back to work, which is what they want to do...and we should support the UFW and get rid of these guest worker programs....and what the government should do is crack down on the farmers who abuse their workerss.

i would gladly pay a little extra in the produce aisle than have to pay taxes to support unemployed healthy americans who can't support their families with what an immigrant worker makes...and pay even more taxes to round up 6.000.000 undocumented mexican workers from south of our borders.


----------



## Mr. H.

We need to slap a windfall profits tax on farmers to pay for all that shit. 

$8  corn and $14 beans. And they are fed true "subsidies" while we pay record prices for groceries.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> i would gladly pay a little extra in the produce aisle than have to pay taxes to support unemployed healthy americans who can't support their families with what an immigrant worker makes....






Would you gladly pay ten times more?


----------



## Mr. H.

Big Black Dog said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the US  should return to Mexico is 4,000 illegal Mexican aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the U.S. should do is crack down on employers who try to lowball labour by hiring undocumented workers and legalise all those workers already here.
> 
> remember Agriprocessors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the government would get off their asses and run the illegal aliens out of the country, there would be none to hire.
Click to expand...


Great idea.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would gladly pay a little extra in the produce aisle than have to pay taxes to support unemployed healthy americans who can't support their families with what an immigrant worker makes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you gladly pay ten times more?
Click to expand...


i am an american and i buy american whenever i can.

what i don't buy is americans who use anti-american/anti-union scare tactics.


----------



## sealadaigh

Mr. H. said:


> We need to slap a windfall profits tax on farmers to pay for all that shit.
> 
> $8  corn and $14 beans. And they are fed true "subsidies" while we pay record prices for groceries.



we pay billions of dollars a year so farmers won't grow food, billions of dollars a year in aid to famine struck countries for food for their hungry, and we have starving people right here in the USA.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would gladly pay a little extra in the produce aisle than have to pay taxes to support unemployed healthy americans who can't support their families with what an immigrant worker makes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you gladly pay ten times more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am an american and i buy american whenever i can.
> 
> what i don't buy is americans who use anti-american/anti-union scare tactics.
Click to expand...



You should buy some capital letters and use them where appropriate.


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you gladly pay ten times more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am an american and i buy american whenever i can.
> 
> what i don't buy is americans who use anti-american/anti-union scare tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should buy some capital letters and use them where appropriate.
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
Click to expand...


no, i wouldn't. are you suggesting that the cost of paying a living wage to american farm workers would result in a ten X increase in the price of produce?


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am an american and i buy american whenever i can.
> 
> what i don't buy is americans who use anti-american/anti-union scare tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should buy some capital letters and use them where appropriate.
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i wouldn't. are you suggesting that the cost of paying a living wage to american farm workers would result in a ten X increase in the price of produce?
Click to expand...



I'm suggesting that liberal interpretation of something vague like "a living wage" would not only start high but go up as inevitably as the definition of "rich" keeps going down. And yes, the liberal imaginary "living wage" would result in increases of at least that much eventually.


----------



## skye

Next thing this Administration will return to Mexico is Texas.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should buy some capital letters and use them where appropriate.
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, i wouldn't. are you suggesting that the cost of paying a living wage to american farm workers would result in a ten X increase in the price of produce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that liberal interpretation of something vague like "a living wage" would not only start high but go up as inevitably as the definition of "rich" keeps going down. And yes, the liberal imaginary "living wage" would result in increases of at least that much eventually.
Click to expand...


eventually is a long time. u cannot argue with "ecentually".


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> u cannot argue with "ecentually".




Um, yeah, whatever the hell that means...


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> eventually is a long time.






Not long at all if asinine leftist fantasies about wage control and centrally planned economies were to be indulged.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> eventually is a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long at all if asinine leftist fantasies about wage control and centrally planned economies were to be indulged.
Click to expand...


well, what the fuck is your plan. get rid of the minimum wage and invite more guest workers in to do the jobs.

i mean, you bitch about illegal aliens. what is your plan?

what're you anyway, some low level manager somewhere.


----------



## Mr. H.

I relics the thought.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> eventually is a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long at all if asinine leftist fantasies about wage control and centrally planned economies were to be indulged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, what the fuck is your plan. get rid of the minimum wage and invite more guest workers in to do the jobs.
> 
> i mean, you bitch about illegal aliens. what is your plan?
> 
> what're you anyway, some low level manager somewhere.
Click to expand...




It's fun to watch your ilk unravel in real time. 

Do I bitch about illegal aliens? Do you have a lot of examples of me "bitching" about this here? Would you like to compile them to show everyone?

What's my plan? How about we start with controlling our borders?

Do you want to continue playing your guessing game about me, or were you just letting your little emotions out for a walk there?


----------



## skye

Obama won't rest until he has apologize to all  there in the border ...... and until he gives back 
Texas to them. he is sick!

What a disgrace of a man!


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long at all if asinine leftist fantasies about wage control and centrally planned economies were to be indulged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, what the fuck is your plan. get rid of the minimum wage and invite more guest workers in to do the jobs.
> 
> i mean, you bitch about illegal aliens. what is your plan?
> 
> what're you anyway, some low level manager somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch your ilk unravel in real time.
> 
> Do I bitch about illegal aliens? Do you have a lot of examples of me "bitching" about this here? Would you like to compile them to show everyone?
> 
> What's my plan? How about we start with controlling our borders?
> 
> Do you want to continue playing your guessing game about me, or were you just letting your little emotions out for a walk there?
Click to expand...


lol...it is really easy to say "control our borders." it is not so easy to do.

a lot of these "illegals", and there are about 10,000,000 of them, came into this country legally and ust stayed. others are so determined to get here that they die in the desert to get low paying job that an immigrant's family can live well on back home but won't provide a living wage for an american to support his family here...and i'll tell you this. if people have a choice between working 12 hours a day only to come home to hungry crying children or keeping their kids healthy and fed by going on the dole, they are going to go on ther dole to survive. 

furthermore, those immigrant workers deserve fair treatment also when they are here. they deserve to be paid an honest wage for their labour. and you know what, close our borders, sure...but that salad you eat or dinner every night is going to rot in the fields and the agribusiness won't care because they will balance some subsidies and there ya go.

control our borders...the best way to control our borders is to control businesses like agriprocessors and so many other's like it who abuse their workers and when they get caught, dump them on social agencies or charities to take care of.

yeah, saying "control our borders" is easy to say...


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, what the fuck is your plan. get rid of the minimum wage and invite more guest workers in to do the jobs.
> 
> i mean, you bitch about illegal aliens. what is your plan?
> 
> what're you anyway, some low level manager somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to watch your ilk unravel in real time.
> 
> Do I bitch about illegal aliens? Do you have a lot of examples of me "bitching" about this here? Would you like to compile them to show everyone?
> 
> What's my plan? How about we start with controlling our borders?
> 
> Do you want to continue playing your guessing game about me, or were you just letting your little emotions out for a walk there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...it is really easy to say "control our borders." it is not so easy to do.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



I didn't say anything about it being easy, did I jackass?


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> and you know what, close our borders, sure......




I didn't say anything about "closing" our borders, did I jackass?


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> furthermore, those immigrant workers deserve fair treatment also when they are here. they deserve to be paid an honest wage for their labour. ...





Anyone who wants to be treated fairly will treat our country fairly by respecting our laws and only entering our country legally. No one "deserves" a thing if they break our laws and violate our national sovereignty and continue to live outside the law while  here.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> furthermore, those immigrant workers deserve fair treatment also when they are here. they deserve to be paid an honest wage for their labour. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to be treated fairly will treat our country fairly by respecting our laws and only entering our country legally. No one "deserves" a thing if they break our laws and violate our national sovereignty and continue to live outside the law while  here.
Click to expand...


lol...i knew this guy who had like thousands of dollars worth of fishing equiptment but he never caught much fish because he was too cheap to shell out  the $1.25 for a milk container full of worms that some local kid was selling out front of the country store.

you have, at best estimate, 11,000,000 undocumented workers in this country, most of them employed in domestic sevice and the construction trades. i like to use farm workers for these types of discussions because most people can relate to a heaad of lettuce better than they can relaate to those rich enough to hire full time nannies or small local businesses thaat do remodels. that is beside the point, though.

almost half of these "illegal" workers have entered this country legally, so exactly how are you going to "control the borders" without actually closing them. if you want undocumented immigrants workers out of our country out of this country, you take away the bait...and the bait is held out by abusive employers taking advantage of a cheap foreign labour market while americans who are willing to work and want to work languish.

just how far do you think $2,227/month gross income will go in the USA? or about $27,000 anual income?

Agriprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and the above is just one of many. don't you dare talk to me about who should respect our laws and they will be treated fairly.

what happens when a town implodes...

Iowa: What Happens When a Town Implodes - TIME

Postville detainees feel misused by Agriprocessors, government | TheGazette

and for the record, i think workers, be they legal american or undocumented immigrant labour, deserve to be treated with respect and dignity and that such treatment be reflected in a fair living wage and benefits.

so i will continue to buy american lettuce picked by union workers because the less expensive head of lettuce costs far, far too much.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> don't you dare talk to me about who should respect our laws and they will be treated fairly.




Fuck you, I will talk to you about it, emo-bitch. Anyone who enters our country illegally, stays illegally, and/or works illegally has no call to expect "fair" treatment. I would hope they are not exploited too badly, but they are in no position to demand or expect anything. You don't break into my home and then complain that it's not comfortable enough for you. 

You wanna talk about employers who hire illegal aliens? That's another important issue. But it starts from controlling our borders.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> and for the record, i think workers, be they legal american or undocumented immigrant labour, deserve to be treated with respect and dignity and that such treatment be reflected in a fair living wage and benefits.







Good luck with your $20 head of lettuce, comrade.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> and for the record, i think workers, be they legal american or undocumented immigrant labour, deserve to be treated with respect and dignity and that such treatment be reflected in a fair living wage and benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your $20 head of lettuce, comrade.
Click to expand...


the last thing the people licing in the gated communities want to do is to change stealing a head of lettuce from being an act of necessity into being an act of revolution. acts of revolution are exhilerating and infectious.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you dare talk to me about who should respect our laws and they will be treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, I will talk to you about it, emo-bitch. Anyone who enters our country illegally, stays illegally, and/or works illegally has no call to expect "fair" treatment. I would hope they are not exploited too badly, but they are in no position to demand or expect anything. You don't break into my home and then complain that it's not comfortable enough for you.
> 
> You wanna talk about employers who hire illegal aliens? That's another important issue. But it starts from controlling our borders.
Click to expand...


you wouldn't have to spend all that money to control our borders (and did you miss the part where almost half of the undocumented workers cross our borders legally) if gang boss employers got more than a slap on the wrist for hiring and sheltering these workers.

these workers are not my enemy. the cats outsourcing and/or lowballing wages are.


----------



## skye

I wonder if this returning thing will set a precedent in all Historical Museums,  everywhere on this planet?

Can you imagine?


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> and for the record, i think workers, be they legal american or undocumented immigrant labour, deserve to be treated with respect and dignity and that such treatment be reflected in a fair living wage and benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your $20 head of lettuce, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the last thing the people licing[sic] in the gated communities want to do is to change stealing a head of lettuce from being an act of necessity into being an act of revolution. acts of revolution are exhilerating and infectious.
Click to expand...


LOL!  Threatening revolution, comrade? You gonna take to the streets personally, hero? Yeah, maybe not. You wannabe Marxists love to fantasize about such nonsense but you know it is just a lot of hot air. Way to make an ass of yourself, pengyou.


----------



## Moonglow

reabhloideach said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the US  should return to Mexico is 4,000 illegal Mexican aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the U.S. should do is crack down on employers who try to lowball labour by hiring undocumented workers and legalise all those workers already here.
> 
> remember Agriprocessors?
Click to expand...


they have been.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> you wouldn't have to spend all that money to control our borders if gang boss employers got more than a slap on the wrist for hiring and sheltering these workers.





Yes you would. Don't be stupid, kid.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> these workers are not my enemy. the cats outsourcing and/or lowballing wages are.




The sad part is that you can't understand why that statement makes no sense.


----------



## Unkotare

skye said:


> I wonder if this returning thing will set a precedent in all Historical Museums,  everywhere on this planet?
> 
> Can you imagine?




Let's hope not.


----------



## sealadaigh

Moonglow said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the US  should return to Mexico is 4,000 illegal Mexican aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the U.S. should do is crack down on employers who try to lowball labour by hiring undocumented workers and legalise all those workers already here.
> 
> remember Agriprocessors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have been.
Click to expand...


not really.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> these workers are not my enemy. the cats outsourcing and/or lowballing wages are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part is that you can't understand why that statement makes no sense.
Click to expand...


the really, really sad part is that you have said absolutely nothing at all except "control our borders." that is about the net sum total of your argument.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your $20 head of lettuce, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last thing the people licing[sic] in the gated communities want to do is to change stealing a head of lettuce from being an act of necessity into being an act of revolution. acts of revolution are exhilerating and infectious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  Threatening revolution, comrade? You gonna take to the streets personally, hero? Yeah, maybe not. You wannabe Marxists love to fantasize about such nonsense but you know it is just a lot of hot air. Way to make an ass of yourself, pengyou.
Click to expand...


sorry for the typo. it is "living."

i had a friend try to teach me mandarin once but he and his wife decided to move to china.

you have no idea what i have done or what streets i have been on but i wasn't threatening anything at all. if i threaten something, you will clearly recognise it.

i am getting old and revolution is a young men's game, mo chara.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> these workers are not my enemy. the cats outsourcing and/or lowballing wages are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part is that you can't understand why that statement makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the really, really sad part is that you have said absolutely nothing at all except "control our borders." that is about the net sum total of your argument.
Click to expand...



I've said that is where any effective approach must begin, and it is. Sorry if that offends your 'Open Borders' sensibilities, comrade.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> i am getting old and revolution is a young men's game, mo chara.





Then maybe you should take care with 'dramatic' statements, champ.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am getting old and revolution is a young men's game, mo chara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe you should take care with 'dramatic' statements, champ.
Click to expand...


if you think that was a dramatic statement, your hysteria has overcome your sense.

i think you're just pissed because you can't neg me.

¿habla espanol, mal hombre?

better learn, babe.

batallamos hasta la victoriia siempre.

or as we say in west belfast to our amigos in mexico...bas no an bua, mo cairde. beidh ar la linn. saoirse agus siochain---out.


----------



## sealadaigh

Unkotare said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part is that you can't understand why that statement makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the really, really sad part is that you have said absolutely nothing at all except "control our borders." that is about the net sum total of your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've said that is where any effective approach must begin, and it is. Sorry if that offends your 'Open Borders' sensibilities, comrade.
Click to expand...



where did i ever say open borders, chump. i said that all the controlled borders in your fondest dreams will not solve the illegal immigration problem.

lolol...there are some places along the washington state/canadian border that consists of having the curb painted yellow and a street sign informing you not that the penalty for stepping on the other side is some sort of crime or another.


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> ¿habla espanol, mal hombre[sic]?
> 
> better learn, babe.





Why?


----------



## Unkotare

reabhloideach said:


> where did i ever say open borders, chump. i said that all the controlled borders in your fondest dreams will not solve the illegal immigration problem.





In one post you demonstrate your open borders attitude.


----------



## High_Gravity

Open borders? are we back at this mess again?


----------



## sealadaigh

High_Gravity said:


> Open borders? are we back at this mess again?



unko for brains needs to shite or get off the hibachi.


----------

